# check box formular variablen



## ShinmA (5. August 2003)

bei meinem formular werden die Werte der vaiablen nicht ausgegeben, ich versuche die Varibale AI in einem php script auszugeben aber ich bekomme es nicht hin.
kann es sein das meiner CB eine eigenschaft fehlt? denn die Variable ist anscheinend leer, 


```
<input type='checkbox' name='AI' value='AI'>Auto Inviter</input>
```



PS: JA, ich habe das feld angeklickt!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. August 2003)

Hallo,

abgesehen davon, dass es "</input>" nicht gibt, ist die Checkbox ok. 

- Hast du die Checkbox in einem <form>-Tag? Wenn nicht Ergänze das.
- Sind die "Registered Globals" in der PHP.ini "on" oder "off" ?
- Wie sprichtst du die Variable in PHP an?

Denke das der Fehler eher im PHP Skript liegen wird...

bye


----------



## ShinmA (5. August 2003)

Also ehm erstmal die scripte:



die check boxen im html code:

```
<form action='login.php' method='post'>
<input type='text' name='anmelder'></input><br />
<input type='password' name='kennung'></input><br /><br />
Please choose the programs that you bought:<br />
<input type='checkbox' name='AI' value='AI'>Auto Inviter</input>
<input type='checkbox' name='AH' value='AH'>Auto Hitlister</input>
<input type='checkbox' name='AA' value='AA'>Auto Attacker</input><br /><br />
<input type='submit' value='submit'></input><br />
</form>
```

das PHP script:

```
echo $AH;
```
(kleines lol)

glaube das muss reichen als php script denn wenn das geht geht alles, sonst wäre das einfach zuviel.

und außerdem die variablen von anmelder und kennung im form kommen an, daran kann es also nicht liegen.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. August 2003)

Hallo,

also wie gesagt, lass </input> weg - das gibt es nicht...
Sollten die "registered Golbals" Off sein, wirst du mit "echo $AH;" keinen Erfolg haben. Verwende dann lieber

```
extract($_POST);
 echo $AH;
```


bye


----------



## ShinmA (5. August 2003)

waren die /input's aber finde das voll merkwürdig weil mein html editor der  Phase 5 die von selber reinmacht dachte eigentlich son prog weiß wasses macht, danke dir


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. August 2003)

Das wundert mich auch, eigentlich war Phase5 immer einer der besseren Editoren... Komisch...


----------



## Fabian H (5. August 2003)

Nein, es ist leider so, das Phase 5 zwar bei manchen Tags (<br> usw.) die Autovervollständigung unterdrückt, leider aber nicht bei <input>.
Ist sogra noch in der neuesten Version so.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. August 2003)

Hallo nochmal, 

habs getestet - ist echt so. Lässt sich aber sehr leicht abstellen. Einfach in der Datei "autocomp.txt" im \phase5\config Verzeichnis den "input" Eintrag aus der Liste löschen, dannach sollte er es nicht mehr falsch machen (dannach den Editor neu starten)...

bye


----------

